# Butt Joint vs Reverse glue joint



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I am going to glue up some cherry to make a few raised panels, which joint would be the best for these?
Nick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nick just glue will do*

I've glued up panels from 3/4" down to 3/16" glue only. Properly applied Woodworker II works great. I've run them through the thickness planer and drum sander with no problems for bookmatch panels. Just coat both surfaces thoroughly and clamp with just enough pressure to squeeze out the glue, scrape off before it gets too hard and your all set. Tests have shown that a proper glue joint is as strong as the wood itself. So, I wouldn't go to the trouble of the glue line joint myself, even tho I own the cutter, I haven't used it yet. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree. Just one work of caution. Do not clamp too tight. In my early days of wood working I cranked those clamps down for all they would hold. You can squeeze out too much glue.

George


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds good guys, thanks for the advice.


----------

